# Any action yet?



## Jcrewhockey03 (Aug 5, 2005)

Well the time is upon us. I was wondering if anyone has managed to hook into any steelies yet. I'm new to the steelhead fishing in the area, as i just moved from CT, but was looking just to see if anyone had had any luck...details not required but would be helpful...thanks in advance!
-Andrew


----------



## WINative (Sep 15, 2004)

I fished the lower Rocky River and Edgewater recently, but no steelhead action. If we get some cool rains and chilly nights, we'll start seeing some steel in the next couple of weeks. 

With that said, the best way to find out if they're in is to get out there and start chucking some hardware.

JM


----------



## archman (Apr 30, 2004)

There might be a few stragglers here and there, but the good river mouth action is still at least a few weeks away. The water is much warmer than it should be this time of year.


----------



## pymybob (May 28, 2004)

Darcy Egan and the P.D. stated yesterday that the mouth of the Rock was giving up some steel but I would take that with a grain of salt.

Soon.....very soon.......


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

Darcy says the same thing, at the same time of year, year after year. He doesn't do the research.


----------



## Wormdunker69 (Apr 8, 2004)

He is the biggest joke that ever wrote an outdoor column. Sort of like a weather man, he guesses.


----------



## archman (Apr 30, 2004)

His reports from May til now are about the same thing. Walleye are slow, perch are being caught but you have to sort through the small ones, you can catch largemouth bass early and late in the day on inland lakes, but catfish are biting after dark.


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

Yeah I love Darcy's article!! I never thought to try a topwater bait in the morning and evening along shorline cover during the Summer months. He's a joke!


----------



## Steel Cranium (Aug 22, 2005)

I think he reads these sites and reports a summary in the Plain Dealer. When a few folks post that they're "killing the big readears at Portage Lakes", you can bet that it will appear in next Friday's fishing report summary.

So D'arcy...A few smaller trout are being caught in the lower rocky, even as far south as the Morley ford. A mix of hardware (spoons/spinners) and jig/maggot combinations. Conditions were nice on Saturday - level up a bit (6" or so) and a bit stained (12" or so visibility, clear in the shallower rapids) in the lower end of the river. Didn't take a temp, but wet waded in the afternoon instead of baking in the waders. Was not uncomfortable - actually a bit refreshing. Crowds were very light, probably due to the absence of a good number of trout. 

The bridge at the Rockcliff ford is finally open, so the entire length of the parkway is easily accessible.


----------



## Ivan (May 4, 2004)

I've personally seen some Steelies attempting to venture up a nearby tributary before the recent rains. I would guess that since it has rained the mouth may have opened up and allowed them access. I'll find out early next week


----------



## stcroixjoe (Aug 22, 2005)

I went down by Emerald Necklace on sat. talked to a few guys one guy said he landed one and he had one on for a quick minute when I was there I;m heading out this morning to see what I can do I'll let you know how I did when I get back


----------



## stcroixjoe (Aug 22, 2005)

zero!!!!!!! well 1 gobie!!! lol


----------



## pitbullfisher56 (Feb 16, 2005)

this cold rain and cool temps should help out a bunch. I have 5 dozen spawns tied up from end of last year. I may venture out sat. Now my real decision is to thaw a dozen or to not thaw.
FYI, my first steelie of last year was sept 24th, 31 in female @morley ford.


----------



## Jcrewhockey03 (Aug 5, 2005)

Thanks Guys, you've been a real help.....now another question....i'm thinking about some fly fishing lessons for steelhead (I've got the equipment, just not the skill yet), any suggestions?
-Andrew


----------



## walleye king (Sep 23, 2005)

just got back from painsville dam.water to high and muddy.current fast.bum trip.left and went to the wall at fair port harbor.fish jumping but no bite. talked to some people in a pontoon boat that were trolling the bay said they were locating a lot of fish.no bite also.soon to start i hope. tight lines to all


----------



## Fish On (Sep 1, 2004)

went out thursday and the fishing was great hooked 11 landed 8


----------



## jetdrivr (Sep 22, 2004)

Fish On,

Nice Fish!!!

Were you at Fairport?


----------



## Sir Gallon Hat (Sep 1, 2005)

Did the headlands breakwall late afternoon yesterday from 4:30 - 8:00. Indeed the fish were jumping around 6:00, big ones too. There were about 5 of us loners spread out from the beach to the lighthouse without a single hit. I caught a few white perch, dinks, but some of the trout were jumping 3' in the air, and a few looked to be over '20 easy. One fella said he saw a smaller one jump well over 5' and doing some serious acrobatics. Water was pretty murky, and it didn't help that one behemoth of a barge was turning 180 degrees smack in the middle of the harbor. I was using crawler-tipped roostertails, spinnerbait, bottom rigs, another guy said he was using a wobbler. The water was flat, but the weather was beautiful. What's funny, is that at dusk, the big bite hour, everything seemed to get silent and I couldn't ever get a blasted goby to steal anything.

Later I mosied over to the short pier without so much as a single bite, and nothing was stirring at all. Weather permitting, I'll be back out late tomorrow afternoon looking to get a taste of that steelhead action.


----------



## zoofishin (Jul 8, 2004)

Hit the Rocky on Sat., saw some jumpers but nothing was biting . Used a mixed bag of hardware , and jigs . Water clarity was decent , moderately clear with some light sediment . Spoke to 2 guys who had fished close to the marina , 2 hook-ups but no catch . I'm gonna head out on Fri.7th don't know where yet . Good luck to those who are out !!!!! There coming!!


----------



## ddd (May 12, 2005)

Hit the Fairport breakwall this afternoon for a couple hours with no luck. Was very hot out but was the only time I could get out.

Question- I noticed signs that the park closes at dark but then saw the signs for 24 hour fishing access but the road seemed to lead back into the park. Can you park there and still fish the breakwall area in the evenings?


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

ddd were you at the long wall? i was there, i caught one 22"er. was that you that had all your line stripped off by that pleasure boat?


----------



## ddd (May 12, 2005)

Wasn't me but not surprised that happened. I was only there from around 12-1:30 and only saw one other person while I was out there. May try again soon after work. Problem is I got about a 45 minute drive from work, that's why I was trying to figure out the after dark fishing situation.


----------



## pymybob (May 28, 2004)

ddd, I think you can enter the park there after hours but I am not sure. When I hit the long wall in the a.m., its always opened before the main gate is and I've never had a problem there.


----------



## archman (Apr 30, 2004)

Pymybob is right, you can enter there whenever you want. But it's definitely an adventure walking out there in the pitch dark.


----------



## ddd (May 12, 2005)

Thanks guys... And yes, I imagine it is a unique hike in the dark, especially the further you head out on the wall. Hopefully I can skip out of work a few hours early and head up there next week. Let me know if anyone is interested in meeting up. I've only fly fished for steelies once last year ( went with a buddy that took me to the fish and set me up) and loved it so much I'm trying to learn how to catch them on spinning reels so I can do it by myself.

Drew


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

its not as hard as it seems. ive found so far that any flashy lure worked in the top 1/3 of the water column will provoke strikes. i also use a spinning reel. just set your drag on the light side. you definitely need to use your drag to help catch the fish.

good luck!


----------

